# Cold



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dam its cold out.If you head out fishing today. Good luck is all i can say ,Mich


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Had ever intention of going today and tomorrow but when I went outside I knew I would not be picking up any rods today, plus tomorrow supposed to be 40 so maybe the fish will turn on.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> Had ever intention of going today and tomorrow but when I went outside I knew I would not be picking up any rods today, plus tomorrow supposed to be 40 so maybe the fish will turn on.


 As much as you like steelhead fishing, you really need a hand-carry boat that you can slide across the ice at the launch when it gets there. No brand of waders can beat Carhart overalls and dry, thinsulate boots. If you're in neoprene waders, you might want to swap out with some cheap rubber waders 2 sizes too big, with 2 pairs of sweats and 2 pairs of big socks.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

lol I have 5 mm neoprene and I still wear 1 pair of tube socks and yes 4 pairs of winter socks. I look like a fat terd half the time I'm fishing but I'd rather look like a dork then freeze. I'd be happy with anyboat , I'd just bring a sledge for the ice : )


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Michigander1 said:


> Dam its cold out.If you head out fishing today. Good luck is all i can say ,Mich


Dam right its cold out wait till thursday after 2 more clippers go through.:yikes:


----------



## creek trekker (Sep 18, 2008)

I will be in the river this weekend......my soon to be ex asked me how I can stand it.......I just told her it was alot warmer than she was :SHOCKED::SHOCKED::SHOCKED:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

If I had a set of neoprene waders I would probaly be wading a river myself.:yikes:


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL, Creek Trekker!! sorry to hear about your situation, but that was priceless.... Michigander is right though, it was very cold out there today, guide ice was bad, and I stopped feeling my fingers not long after being out. That is the only prob for me, even with the heater, my hands are getting colder it seems the older I get.. It's supposed to be in the high twenties through the weekend after thursday,, what we need is some rain not these lame high 20's low 30's temps...


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

A good rain and a short opening of the dam up in belleville would do the trick. Its been slow the last week but for me has been the best season yet on the huron in the 20 or so years I have been steely fishin the huron. Been 12 for about 27 or so. I have never lost so many fish in my life. For a stretch there I was 1 for 10. They just kept gettin away. Oh well, thats the name of the game.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

On really cold days, I can get a couple extra hours in when I bring a thermos of coffee or hot chocolate. I heat it to a fast boil just before puting it in the thermos, and it stays hot for several hours.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> It's supposed to be in the high twenties through the weekend after thursday,, what we need is some rain not these lame high 20's low 30's temps...


Well get used to these temps because theres not going to be warm up anytime soon.The December temp outlook from NOAA calls for colder than normal temps:yikes:


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, I guess I will be doing more ice fishing than I wanted to this year it looks like...


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> Well get used to these temps because theres not going to be warm up anytime soon.The December temp outlook from NOAA calls for colder than normal temps:yikes:


I thought they were predicting warmer than normal this winter. Guess they were mistaken


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

RoadKillCafe said:


> I thought they were predicting warmer than normal this winter. Guess they were mistaken


Supposedly according to NOAA January and febuary will be warmer than normal.


----------



## creek trekker (Sep 18, 2008)

Last year for Christmas, my daughter bought me a coffee mug that plugs into my cigarette lighter......that thing is AWESOME. If I can park close enough to the river, I am good to go. 

Steelplugger, I can laugh about it..... now. I just call them like I see them.:evilsmile


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, this cold blast is pretty brutal. Finances and schedule willing, I just might make a trip _down south_... if it's not too bloody cold even there. Striper fishing looks like it would be fun.  

Good to see reports that the steelies are going well in the Huron.  

Where are the best general areas to fish for the steelies from shore? Huroc can be a freak show on a nice day, but if that's the only accessible place with decent action... any good steelie action further upstream in the metroparks or any good sites further downstream that aren't so crowded?


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

stinger63 said:


> Well get used to these temps because theres not going to be warm up anytime soon.The December temp outlook from NOAA calls for colder than normal temps:yikes:


 It's global warming!:sad:


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

fishinthed said:


> Yeah, this cold blast is pretty brutal. Finances and schedule willing, I just might make a trip _down south_... if it's not too bloody cold even there. Striper fishing looks like it would be fun.


I'll tell you what, if you go to spiritair.com and sign up for their $9 fare club ($40/yr i think) you can find some damn good deals on flights down south. if you can find the right deal (which there are plenty, and they always run promotions) you can pretty much spend the same amount on a guided bonefish/tarpon or whatever trip as you would stayin in Mich and doing a full day guided trip. 

Flight time is about the same as a drive. Airfare, sometimes can be cheaper than a tank or two of gas. Guides down south are just as much as they are up here.


----------

